

Why I'm sticking with GoDaddy... for now. - RandallBrown
http://fredandrandall.com/blog/2011/12/23/why-im-sticking-with-godaddy-for-now/

======
kls
I think the point is rather that the punishment of GoDaddy with serve as an
example to future companies. It is forgone that they will see the errors of
their ways, when it affects their cash flow. But I think the point is not to
make them see their error, rather it serves as a broader example after the
fact when someone reviews the history of how GoDaddy screwed up. Accepting
that they have seen the light now that it has hit their bank account, will
only serve to show future companies that it's OK so long as you say sorry
after the screwing.

